# White Algae/Fungus on Glass & Plants?



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I know the stuff. I don't know what it is. Wish I had a scope so I could check it out. Mine went away after a while so perhaps you can pretend you don't see it and hope yours leaves also. 

I'd love to hear from someone who knows what it is. Bump.:tongue:


----------



## benz_020 (Jan 17, 2005)

did you figure out how tio kill it???????

ive got the same thing its destroying my tank!!!!!


----------



## benz_020 (Jan 17, 2005)

did you figure out how tio kill it???????

ive got the same thing its destroying my tank!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

does it look like this?










In my last tank this stuff grew on my drift wood and carpeted all over my gravel. Sanitizing the tank was the only way i got rid of it.


----------



## benz_020 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope dosnt look like that
loks like the pic in th link above
looks like a white forest when you look at it from above
each piece looks kinda like a tree one main stem and then branches and "flowers" at the top


----------

